
Tesla is now worth more than Ford and GM combined - lawrenceyan
https://www.recode.net/2017/8/2/16085822/tesla-ford-gm-worth-car-manufacturer-elon-musk-earnings
======
partingshots
Yeah, Tesla is probably somewhat overvalued right now, but what were you
thinking of doing? Investing in BMW or Ford instead for their breathtaking and
innovative self-driving electric cars?

Please, give me a break. Those companies are stagnant and dying regardless of
what their profit margins may be.

~~~
lawrenceyan
Both Ford and BMW have really been ramping up these past few years actually.
Ford is supposed to be releasing their mass produced self driving car in 2020
and BMW already has the i3/i8 out with a supposedly Model 3 equivalent
expected to be released in 2018/2019.

I applaud your confidence in Tesla, somewhat arrogant in tone though it may
be, but you clearly have a narrowed view on the industry as a whole. Aside
from entrenched automotive companies, have you given thought at all to the
massive amounts of nation state funded companies coming out of Asia? Tesla is
facing some major competition, and it very much is not as clear cut as you
make it out to be. And I say this as someone who has invested and continued to
invest in Tesla all the way back to when its stock was less than $30.

In my opinion though, and for the consumer in general, more competition is
very much a good thing. Don't get caught up too much in any one company or
business. It's about sustainable energy production as a whole, shifting away
from fossil fuels as an obsolete source for humanity and the world overall.

